# WB after dark 10mph Limit...?



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

A buddy got his first musky last night- 37-1/2" , sun went down and it got "dark"
I took off for the ramp up on plane (absolutely no one on the lake last night)

Got the boat pulled out of water and wildlife officer showed up and gave me a safety check, no problem as I'm geared up for Erie.
But he said that the big reason he came to see me was that I was over the night time speed limit of 10mph..
(I had no idea this existed!, of course this is my first boat that can go over 8mph too so...) lol

Just a reminder for you guys- he was very nice and only gave me a verbal warning.
Are there signs around the lake on this? How are we supposed to know? I googled this below:






Rule 1501:47-3-08 - Ohio Administrative Code | Ohio Laws







codes.ohio.gov





I'm surprised that this page is the only thing I could find on it, not even ODNR have it listed anywhere.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

The speed limits are usually posted on the bridges. All Ohio waters are 10mph after dark, to the best of my recollection. I believe this is on the ohio boater license test as well. you may not have taken it if you are grandfathered in.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Not sure about West Branch. But most of the lakes I fish have the rules posted at the boat ramps.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I always thought it was no wake after dark, plus after this rain you could hit a log floating around going fast. Lots of guys don’t go slow after dark at WBranch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Seen the ranger hide behind goose at dark years ago he was just waiting for someone to speed by.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Like most long time boaters...having seen everything from half submerged floating trees/logs to floating docks that have come loose...to...on one occasion...a full,unlit empty boat that came unteathered and was afloat. Too...have seen morons fishing at night with not a sign of a light on their boat as well. Yep...they are wrong in doing so but nevertheless...I don't want to be the one that finds them with the bow of my boat.
IMO, running on plane after dark is an accident waiting to happen and just something that shouldn't ever be done. It's hard enough to see many things during daylight hours with a good chop...most of the time...impossible when it's dark.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

The 10 mph rule is right there next to the ramp on a sign, the 1 that tells you about proper ramp etiquette and no wake within 100 yards of any shore.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Timjim (May 15, 2011)

you need a sign to tell you not to run on plane after dark? as Bill Engvall would say "here's your sign"😂


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I keep it SLOW after dark. No reason to get in a hurry and hurt yourself or anyone else. Remember the wreck on Berlin a few years back ? Hell even at 10 mph that could easily kill another boater or total your boat if you hit a submerged log, stump, rock, 100" musky you get the idea.

I've almost been smashed a couple times on portage after dark by drunk asses on there yachts going wide open.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Being in a kayak(lit up). I really appreciate the guys that take it easy at night. 
I do all I can to stay as visible as possible and will avoid even my favorite fishing spots if I notice other boats around just in case. But have still had a few buzz me a little to close for comfort at night(an during the day for that matter).


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Years ago we were night fishing off 72nd, gas was getting low so we headed to edgewater to buy gas, edgewater was closed because it was late at Night. My buddy (his boat) decided we would go back to 72nd, dock, get gas cans and get gas. Keep in mind this was late at night and in November, he went full throttle thru Cleveland harbor and we hit a 30’ log we didn’t see. Cracked a hole in the hull, messed up the outdrive, we’re taking in water faster then the bilge pump could keep up and we could only idle back. Then we run out of gas, we were dead in the water and sinking in November..if it wasn’t for a very good friend of ours Getting out of bed and towing us to the ramp it would of been a very cold swim to shore.. ever since then, I NEVER go on plane after dark, there were 3 of us looking ahead where we were on plan and none of us saw that log until It nailed us and popped up behind us. To this day a friend I fished with many times prior to that in my boat won’t talk to me, I could see the fear in his eyes and all over his face when we ran out of gas and were sinking.. just don’t do it!


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Mid 80's out of Fairport Harbor, two guys in small boat just east of harbor entrance, midnight, guy coming out of harbor full speed, had been drinking, rounds corner, runs right over guys, sinks boat kills them both. Hid his boat but was caught few weeks later trying to get his boat painted from the damage, went to jail for awhile.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

All the Ohio inland lakes with state parks are a 10 mph limit after dark .

Lake erie and the ohio river fall under USCG jurisdiction . They don't have the 10 mph limit and you can run on plane after dark . 

Through bowfishing I have done alot of after dark boating in various states . Both freshwater and saltwater .I can't recall seeing a 10 mph other than on a state run lake in Indiana .


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

ezbite said:


> Years ago we were night fishing off 72nd, gas was getting low so we headed to edgewater to buy gas, edgewater was closed because it was late at. Night. My buddy (his boat) decided we would go back to 72nd, dock, get gas cans and get gas. Keep in mind this was late at night and in November, he went full throttle thru Cleveland harbor and we hit a 30’ log we didn’t see. Cracked a hole in the hull, messed up the outdrive, we’re taking in water faster then the bilge pump could keep up and we could only idle back. Then we run out of gas, we were dead in the water and sinking in November..if it wasn’t for a very good friend of ours Getting out of bed and towing us to the ramp it would of been a very cold swim to shore.. ever since then, I NEVER go on plane after dark, there were 3 of us looking ahead where we were on plan and none of us saw that log until It nailed us and popped up behind us. To this day a friend I fished with many times prior to that in my boat won’t talk to me, I could see the fear in his eyes and all over his face when we ran out of gas and were sinking.. just don’t do it!


November...almost out of gas...very late at night...and you guys decide to go full throttle in a harbour area no less... knowing your almost out of gas??? 
Wow...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

miked913 said:


> The 10 mph rule is right there next to the ramp on a sign, the 1 that tells you about proper ramp etiquette and no wake within 100 yards of any shore.
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


Pretty much a universal “Safety Practice” just about everywhere I know of! Yes, it’s posted there but few of us takes the minute to read the signs And the no wake w/in 100 yds of shore is a Joke at WB- and the “Safety Patrols“ kthere in summer, also! I frequently fish within 100 yds of shore there and can’t tell you how many times I’ve “nearly“ been swamped in my 14 ft’er by some Jackass pulling a tuber Between me and shore(ON PLANE!) in a “wave maker” boat! Not to mention someone was killed at Berlin fishing in a small boat at night couple years back by a speed boat driver!(I think they were charged and somehow “beat“ the involuntary manslaughter charge!?? Maybe used Johnnie Cochran? Can’t remember anymore the final outcome.) That said, Ignorance of the Law should not be an Excuse!


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Not sure about West Branch. But most of the lakes I fish have the rules posted at the boat ramps.


Yes, I know ceasars creek has it posted at the ramps


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ezbite said:


> Years ago we were night fishing off 72nd, gas was getting low so we headed to edgewater to buy gas, edgewater was closed because it was late at. Night. My buddy (his boat) decided we would go back to 72nd, dock, get gas cans and get gas. Keep in mind this was late at night and in November, he went full throttle thru Cleveland harbor and we hit a 30’ log we didn’t see. Cracked a hole in the hull, messed up the outdrive, we’re taking in water faster then the bilge pump could keep up and we could only idle back. Then we run out of gas, we were dead in the water and sinking in November..if it wasn’t for a very good friend of ours Getting out of bed and towing us to the ramp it would of been a very cold swim to shore.. ever since then, I NEVER go on plane after dark, there were 3 of us looking ahead where we were on plan and none of us saw that log until It nailed us and popped up behind us. To this day a friend I fished with many times prior to that in my boat won’t talk to me, I could see the fear in his eyes and all over his face when we ran out of gas and were sinking.. just don’t do it!





TRIPLE-J said:


> November...almost out of gas...very late at night...and you guys decide to go full throttle in a harbour area no less... knowing your almost out of gas???
> Wow...


you never done anything dumb when you were young? Must be nice to be perfect 👌


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

ezbite said:


> .. ever since then, I NEVER go on plane after dark, there were 3 of us looking ahead where we were on plan and none of us saw that log until It nailed us and popped up behind us. To this day a friend I fished with many times prior to that in my boat won’t talk to me, I could see the fear in his eyes and all over his face when we ran out of gas and were sinking.. just don’t do it!


Thank you EZ for sharing this humbling experience. It might save others as an example of what not to do and why.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I've done plenty of dumb things,I/ we were just lucky. One thing in life is to learn from your mistakes and others too. 
And there are plenty of examples out there.


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

I had no idea about this rule. Is that on lake erie also?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

No on erie or the Ohio river . They fall under USCG jurisdiction


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> you never done anything dumb when you were young? Must be nice to be perfect 👌


More than I can count.
I often look back at my life...then I look up and humbly think...
...'God, I am the perfect example that you really do protect stupid'.









You would think by now I'd be a lot wiser...but sometimes...I'm just not sure!

Back on topic...again...whether law or not, have seen just way too many floating logs/debris etc to run much over idle at night.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

We do get older but not always wiser. Done my share of stupid. I always tell people you can make any choice you want but you cannot choose the consequences. Stay safe


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

ezbite said:


> you never done anything dumb when you were young? Must be nice to be perfect 👌


Never said I was perfect
I've done plenty of things that were dumb we all have
I was just surprised by the post
Like was stated earlier hopefully it keeps someone else from making the same mistake
You guys were lucky and you know it


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

johnboy111711 said:


> The speed limits are usually posted on the bridges. All Ohio waters are 10mph after dark, to the best of my recollection. I believe this is on the ohio boater license test as well. you may not have taken it if you are grandfathered in.


Am I missing something? What Ohio Boater's License? Is this something new in the last decade?

I was a professional mariner on the Great Lakes and grew up in Ohio and on Lake Erie. There was never a "license" for civilians. Merchant Seaman's Documents, 100-ton license, and so on, yes.

I've had safety inspections and fishing license checks, but no one ever asked me for my boater's license.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes.









reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

miked913 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. First I can remember hearing of this. I've been off the water for quite a while. I may have ignored it since I'm definitely older than the 1981 BD. Heck, I got married in 1981.

Just retired last year and trying to get the boat ship shape and back out on the water.
I guess I'm "grandfathered".....


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

RossN said:


> Thanks. First I can remember hearing of this. I've been off the water for quite a while. I may have ignored it since I'm definitely older than the 1981 BD. Heck, I got married in 1981.
> 
> Just retired last year and trying to get the boat ship shape and back out on the water.
> I guess I'm "grandfathered".....


it's a good, and short course. I recommend anyone who is grandfathered in take it as well. might refresh some of the "common sense" things that may have been forgotten


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

I gotta believe if you carry a 100 ton CG license then you are covered.


----------

